# Which player would you be depressed to see drafted by the Blazers



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

So a twist on the question of who do want drafted. Which highly ranked, possible first pick would drive you crazy to see the Blazers draft. 

For me I don't want Tyrus Thomas. I think he is too far away from stardom and I don't think he will ever become the offensive weapon the blazers need. I also want more hight then he gives at PF.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Rudy Gay.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sam Bowie or Larue Martin


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Brandon Roy


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Brandon Roy



Anyone who ends up being a bust.


Although if that happens we could grab the big one from next years Draft... Greg Oden.... he's going to Ohio State right?

...

So I'm looking at it as a win/win situation


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas..for pretty much the same reasons you already stated...Blazers don't need another 2-4 year "project" player with huge potential.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

OntheRocks said:


> Anyone who ends up being a bust.
> 
> 
> Although if that happens we could grab the big one from next years Draft... Greg Oden.... he's going to Ohio State right?
> ...


Roy won't bust..he'll be solid. May not end up being the best player from this draft in the long run or even top 3 but he won't be a bust.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Fork said:


> Sam Bowie or Larue Martin


I prefer to be a little more positive with those two picks. We turned Bowie into Buck, which mitigated not grabbing MJ. As for LaRue, if we would have taken McAdoo instead, we wouldn't have gotten Big Bill in 1974. And without the Redhead, we don't win a championship.

As for who I don't want to see us take, I'm going to get flayed in here, but Adam Morrison.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Noah . . . if they draft Noah this year, I will never go to another Blazer game for the rest of my life . . . that's right, I'm willing to put that in writing.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Aldridge


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> Although if that happens we could grab the big one from next years Draft... Greg Oden.... he's going to Ohio State right?
> 
> ...
> 
> So I'm looking at it as a win/win situation


As much as you were joking you might have something there. Greg Oden is the type of player you'd be willing to tank a season to get. Maybe we go with a guy like Thomas that we don't think will produce next year. Long term value that won't screw up our shot at Oden.

Not a very positive way to run a franchise but there seems to be a lot of that ends justifying means stuff these days.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ebott said:


> As much as you were joking you might have something there. Greg Oden is the type of player you'd be willing to tank a season to get. Maybe we go with a guy like Thomas that we don't think will produce next year. Long term value that won't screw up our shot at Oden.
> 
> Not a very positive way to run a franchise but there seems to be a lot of that ends justifying means stuff these days.


 Problem is they can draft poorly, tank the whole season, repeat as the worst team in the league . . . and still only have a 25% chance to get Oden.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd be depressed if Portland drafted Thomas #1. 

And as far as Oden goes, watch him stay at Ohio State for another season :laugh:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

If Noah would have stayed in the draft it would habe been him...but since that didn't happen, that dubious honor goes to Tyrus Thomas. I just don't see him being worthy of a top pick. No way No How.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Depressed might be a little too strong of a word IMO...

But I would be a little dissapointed if POR took Aldridge or Roy...I think both will be ok pro's, but I am not sold on thier "upsides" as much as I am on other players (Morrison, Bargnani, Thomas and Gay)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The only player that would piss me off right now to see the Blazers draft is Brandon Roy. Thomas, Bargnani, Morrison, Aldridge even Gay all seem to be fairly equal in my eyes. Once they work out this choice might change.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas

Neither player would fit what the Blazers need: 

Athleticism and low post scoring at the 5 
or perimeter scoring at the 3.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Is the subject whether we'd be depressed if the player is taken #1, or top 4?

Of the players who are bandied about, the only one that would depress me if the Blazers picked them in the top 4 is Brandon Roy. I just don't get why anyone would put him in the top 5 in potential to be a special player, plus we don't need him. (I'll take my crow cold next spring, thank you.)

Morrison makes me nervous. Just...nervous that he might end up being no better than Mike Dunleavy Jr. (I think he's better than that -- but I worry.) If we get him with our most likely 4th place pick that would be great. At number 1? Then I would be slightly depressed. If we get #1 and trade down two spots and still get Morrison plus something of value -- bonus points.

I have no problem with taking Tyrus Thomas as a longer term project (at #3 or #4) than maybe some of the others. Not because I think that a 25% chance at getting number 1 next year is worth tanking another season, but I think Thomas this year plus whatever top 5 lotto pick we get next year plus the guys we have could really set us up for a nice future. 

Nate's not gonna like my long-term plan, though. :biggrin:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Tyrus Thomas..for pretty much the same reasons you already stated...Blazers don't need another 2-4 year "project" player with huge potential.


Can I get an "Amen!"


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas.

Neither Gay nor Thomas provide help at the Blazers top two areas of need:

-Lack of scoring and athleticism at the 5.

-Lack of perimeter shooting at the 3

All the other top picks address one or the other and the 30/31 picks can be used to shore up the need that is not addressed with the lottery pick.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Agree. Thomas is the only guy that I really don't want to see. I could even live with Gay or Roy. Thomas will be somewhere between Stromile Swift and Kmart, neither of which I care for.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> As for LaRue, if we would have taken McAdoo instead, we wouldn't have gotten Big Bill in 1974. And without the Redhead, we don't win a championship.


I never thought about it that way. You're absolutely right!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Rudy gay.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Rudy Gay.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

rudy gay or roy


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Rudy Gay. We've tried players like that with Miles and Outlaw. One's a nutcase, and the other's still a project. I'm on the fence with Thomas too.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Morrison. Roy, too, but I doubt Roy is really a consideration for a top-three pick.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Morrison. Roy, too, but I doubt Roy is really a consideration for a top-three pick.


Co-signed. :angel:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Really the only thing that would depress me is if we trade out of the top 4-5 picks. If we stay in the #1 pick then probably not Gay for the reasons stated. Of course if we are trading Miles/Outlaw then who knows maybe this time we'll get it right with Gay?

Only thing I'm positive about is no matter what we do we'll hear about how we should have pick someone else for the next few years at the least!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i agree mgb i would hate us trading out of the top 4!


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd be depressed if we drafted the 'stache. I'd be pretty happy with anyone else, but for the record, my list would be:

1) Aldridge- gives us an offensive force at the center position
2) Barganini- gives us a shot at the next Nowitski and some needed perimeter scoring- maybe at the SF spot.
3) Rudy Gay- gives us defense and a good Pippen-esque all around game at the SF spot. I don't think he lacks heart, it was just the system that he was in. In any event, I don't think anyone can accuse him of Miles like personality disorders. I could be wrong, though...
4)Thomas- a good defense presence inside immediately.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

chula vista blazer said:


> I'd be depressed if we drafted the 'stache. I'd be pretty happy with anyone else, but for the record, my list would be:
> 
> 1) Aldridge- gives us an offensive force at the center position
> 2) Barganini- gives us a shot at the next Nowitski and some needed perimeter scoring- maybe at the SF spot.
> ...


This makes sense to me as well. I might move Thomas ahead of Gay but I'd be splitting hairs at that point. I think my attitute about Morrison comes down to a sense that regardless of who drafts him I think he's going to go through a period of adjustment and may even initially be considered a bust before coming into his own in about year 4 or so. At that point the Blazers might be able to pick him up for cheap so I really don't think taking him with a top 4 pick is necessary. In reading the Bulls, Bobcats, Raptors and Hawks boards I get the sense that most fans think that Aldridge is the best prospect. He also provides legit size for a guy to play some center in a pinch. I don't think anyone wants to see Zach Randolf playing center anymore (which he had to play during injuries to Theo and Joel). We may very well lose Joel. A lot of teams have him on top of their wish list this off season.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

chula vista blazer said:


> I'd be depressed if we drafted the 'stache. I'd be pretty happy with anyone else, but for the record, my list would be:
> 
> 1) Aldridge- gives us an offensive force at the center position
> 2) Barganini- gives us a shot at the next Nowitski and some needed perimeter scoring- maybe at the SF spot.


One of these two would be my top pick too, depending on how Pritchard and Co. estimate their potential and team need. I still lean Bargnani for his potential (especially considering the Miles situation), but I can see the argument why we would take Aldridge. 

If we drop to #4 I guess we'll take what's left over and be happy with it (unless we trade out completely at that point). I thought it was funny listening to the podcast of the Pritchard interview when Barrett and Rice both said we would most likely get the #1 pick because we have the best odds (or something like that). Not a couple of math majors, those two. Then Pritchard wouldn't even let them speculate about not getting #1, as if it would jinx us. Pritchard seems to be a 'power of positive thinking' type of guy.

For some reason I remember getting the feeling Pritchard wasn't that high on Aldridge, and he was a little too quick to dismiss Bargnani. I think he's blowing smoke on his disinterest in Bargnani.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Thomas and Roy, in that order. I think Roy will be a decent player, but I don't want him with a top four pick, I wouldn't mind taking him if we got a lower pick though. As for Thomas, one big weakness of our current starting PF is that he is only 6'9", it doesn't make sense to me for us to take another 6'9" PF as his backup, I have no problem with Thomas or Gay not being ready yet though.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, now that I consider it, Tyrus Thomas would probably also depress me. I'm not a big believer in the potential of 'tweener high-motor big men with few skills and a lot of athleticism. He may well turn out to be a useful player, but I'm highly skeptical of his chances to be a star at the NBA level. Being small for a big man is fine in college, where mostly everyone else is even smaller and you can dominate purely on being more athletic.

Guys like Sean May, Lonnie Baxter and Stromile Swift come to mind.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Adam Morrison and Tyrus Thomas. Both are on opposite extremes of the spectrum. Adam has many skills, but will likley struggle due to poor footspeed and quicker more skilled defenders. Tyrus has amazing athlecism but little else, and a jump shot that is highly overated.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Adam Morrison and Tyrus Thomas. Both are on opposite extremes of the spectrum. Adam has many skills, but will likley struggle due to poor footspeed and quicker more skilled defenders. Tyrus has amazing athlecism but little else, and a jump shot that is highly overated.


I think these are the two guys that I think of, too. I could see the team going for either of them at #1, but I'd be a bit disappointed if we selected either there.

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agree Ed. I think our team needs to make a gamble. We should either gamble and take Andrea at #1, ignoring all naysayers that compare him to the next Skita or gamble and take the often-times lackluster Aldridge at #1, ignoring all comparisons to Joe Smith. This truly is a draft that has no surefire top pick, why couldnt this be 2002, 2003 or 2004?!?!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I agree Ed. I think our team needs to make a gamble. We should either gamble and take Andrea at #1, ignoring all naysayers that compare him to the next Skita or gamble and take the often-times lackluster Aldridge at #1, ignoring all comparisons to Joe Smith. This truly is a draft that has no surefire top pick, why couldnt this be 2002, 2003 or 2004?!?!


how is it not taking a gamble taking ANY of the guys with the #1 pick? 

until these guys (all of them) show how they really are in the work-outs, they're each tied for the "most likely to be a star" grouping. 

I say we should either gamble and take Morrison at #1, ignoring all the naysayers that compare him to the next (insert inaccurate and purposely bad comparison) or gamble and take the often times lackluster Gay at #1, ignoring all comparisons to Darius Miles?


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

If the Blazers have the 1 or 2 pick, I'd really like to come away with a player that can dominate his position. I see Morrison's top potential as something like Reggie Miller, which is very good but not dominant. Brandon Roy would be Jalen Rose. Those two would be a little disappointing, though somewhat safer. Thomas is really hard to peg, so I'm not sure there, and Gay is probably closer to Derrick McKey than Pippen, so that would be a disappointment there, too.

Of course, getting the #1 pick would be most disappointing no matter who is chosen because it would mean a rule change took away Oden.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

FeloniusThunk said:


> Of course, getting the #1 pick would be most disappointing no matter who is chosen because it would mean a rule change took away Oden.


Ouch. In a few years, that may sting more than drafting Bowie.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

If could get someone of Reggie Miller's ability then I would freak out with joy.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be dissapointed if we pick either T.Thomas, Roy, or Gay.

I want Bargnani, Aldridge, or Morrison.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am pretty surprised to see Brandon Roys name up a lot, he is a solid player all the way around. 

I think the reason that there is so much confusion as to who the Blazers should take is because nobody has distinguished themselves, and thats where the workouts come in. 

Tyrus Thomas and Rudy Gay are both overhyped in my book, I would be bummed if we took either one.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Bump

some interesting takes on many of the Blazers and other players we watch.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Well, we drafted both of the players I said I would be disappointed to see us draft, but we traded Thomas right away and I only said I wouldn't want to pick Roy with a top four pick, but would be fine with picking him if we got a later pick. Whew!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Ouch. So much hate for Roy. 

Rudy was my no. 1 choice, followed by Roy. I wanted to stay as far as I could from Aldridge and Thomas. I'm happy to say that I was wrong.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I think Rudy's attitude problems haven't been as bad as perceived, and he's looking like a stud.

I remember not wanting Roy or Aldridge. At the time, I was like, "Well, Martell is the shooting guard of the future, and Zach is the power forward of the future. Why draft either of those guys?" I wanted Morrison or Bargnani all the way.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I think we've got enough bumped draft threads at the moment.


----------

